# posteingang.dbx - wie löschen?



## merz (23. Februar 2003)

Mein Betriebssystem ist Windows 98. Als ich vor 2 Wochen aus dem Urlaub wiederkam, meldete mir der Outlook Express 6.0, daß er den Posteingang nicht anzeigen könne, da der Speicher zu voll sei.

In der Tat ist die Datei "Posteingang.dbx", die im Ordner "C:\WINDOWS\Anwendungsdaten\Microsoft\Outlook Express" steht, bei einer Größe von 6.647.792 Byte mit 6.647,808 belegten Bytes randvoll. Jedoch, was tun? Ich kann die Datei nicht löschen, umbenennen, verschieben, kopieren oder ansehen, denn jedesmal bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung "Zugriff wurde verweigert - Stellen Sie sicher, daß der Datenträger weder voll noch schreibgeschützt ist und ie Datei gerade nicht verwendet wird." Schreibgeschützt ist sie nicht und verwenden tue ich sie auch nicht, aber voll ist sie, randvoll sogar. Lediglich das zippen klappt, aber dadurch entsteht zwar eine neue Zip-Datei, aber die alte bleibt bestehen.

Ich habe sogar schon Outlook Express deinstalliert, aber auch dabei kam obige Fehlermeldung. 

Auch stundenlange Internetsuche, ob diese Fehlermeldung irgendwo schon einmal diskutiert wurde, blieb erfolglos - wer kann helfen?

Gruß aus Duisburg,
Thomas.


----------



## Eyewitness (24. Februar 2003)

Wie wär's, wenn Du einfach mal im DOS Modus startest, anstatt Windows98 hochzufahren und dann die Datei per Hand löscht? Vorher aber noch dafür sorgen, daß sie weder schreibgeschützt noch versteckt ist.

Beim Starten F8 drücken, dann die Eingabeaufforderung starten, ins Verzeichnis wechseln und Datei löschen. 

Aber verstehe nicht, warum der Posteingang zu voll sein kann? Mein Posteingang hatte schon einiges mehr als nur 6 MB druff und war trotzdem nicht "voll". Schon mal geschaut, ob das nicht vielleicht eine andere Ursache haben könnte?


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. Februar 2003)

Das Problem kenn ich nur vom Outlook vom Macintosh. Da war die Festplatte voll (wegen ca. 10.000 mails). Kam ständig diese Fehlermeldung - bis ich einen Großteil meiner Daten auf den Festrechner verschoben habe und auf dem Mac platz machte. Jetzt konnte ich löschon und komprimieren. Danach wurde die Datei ca. 800 MB kleiner *g*

Natürlich brauchte ich die Mails noch, deshalb sicherheitskopie von der Datei gemacht. Das ist aber nicht so problematisch wie bei Windoof...


----------

